# the word kush



## blondlebanese (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm trying to pick the strain to grow.  it's confuseing when I read the discriptions.  I'm looking foe sativas.  but, everything seems to be mixed.  what exactly is implied when the word "kush" is used to describe a strain.  I thought it means from the hindu kush mountain region.  to me that means indica.  am I wrong?


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 20, 2015)

True definition of Kush is an Indica strain. However, in slang it simply means high grade marijuana.

You won't find many pure Sativa strains. It's just too wild and crazy to grow. And, the yields are not great. Breeders have mixed the 2 to increase yield and control growth.

Some people will tell you they have a 100% Sativa but if it came from a commercial breeder, they are probably wrong.

If you're looking for good Sativa strains try World of Seeds Cinderella 99 (or one of the many other flavors of "Cindy 99"). Or, go with Satori from Mandela breeders.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 20, 2015)

Hackerman nailed it! You rock Hackerman. 

Kush usually means good pot, but I have had one called master kush that I grew and did not like.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 21, 2015)

Found this
A strain of Cannabis, almost solely of the Indica variety. The name "Kush" originates from the Hindu-Kush mountains where it was cultivated for thousands of years. This sweet smelling plant is part of the Cannabis Indica family, which leads the plant to be short and squat in appearance. Some forms of Kush, however, are in fact a hybrid between Cannabis Indica and Cannabis Sativa...which leads to greater harvests. Varieties of the Kush plant include,(But are not limited to), Hindu Kush, OG Kush, Purple Kush, Master Kush. Many crossbreeds exist as well.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 21, 2015)

I grew master kush ,og kush and grape kush


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2015)

Biggest and most yield plant I have grown was a 100% sativa Durban Poison. This was outdoors.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2015)

indica + sativa = hybrid---all strains tend to lean towards one characteristic or the other---tall skinny sativas or shorter stout indicas---hybrids dominate the market place---because the Hindu Kush region is so popular for producing the highly sticky resonated indica---it SELLS---so many breeders will tack the name kush onto their hybrid crosses for marketing purposes to make a buck---very shady---i actually got a "banana kush" growing right now---if there are not 1/2 dozen generations of hybrid crossings from the original kush region to produce this strain than i will stand corrected---but i am willing to bet the origins of this banana kush were so diluted over generations it should be a crime to call it a kush---don't get me wrong---it's a great smoke---but linking it to a direct descendent of the hindu kush region is a stretch---jmo


----------

